# How to increase score



## krishna.iyer (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi All,

I have score of 372 on the express entry pool.i believe if I get a job offer from a employer in Canada,the points will be increased.
I am a IT professional with 14yrs exp.How do I search for employers in Canada?

Regards,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

krishna.iyer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have score of 372 on the express entry pool.i believe if I get a job offer from a employer in Canada,the points will be increased.
> I am a IT professional with 14yrs exp.How do I search for employers in Canada?
> ...


Via the Job Bank application as part of your Express Entry profile.

IT professionals are a dime a dozen in Canada - IT and Computer Science courses have been offered in Canadian high schools for the past 20+ years (my little brother took Computer Science in high school and he's been out of school almost 24 years), so it's not likely that there will be much demand for one in the Job Bank.

Do you have any specialised skills that not many people possess? If you can demonstrate that you have a special skill that very few people have, then you might have a chance.


----------



## krishna.iyer (Feb 11, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Via the Job Bank application as part of your Express Entry profile.
> 
> IT professionals are a dime a dozen in Canada - IT and Computer Science courses have been offered in Canadian high schools for the past 20+ years (my little brother took Computer Science in high school and he's been out of school almost 24 years), so it's not likely that there will be much demand for one in the Job Bank.
> 
> Do you have any specialised skills that not many people possess? If you can demonstrate that you have a special skill that very few people have, then you might have a chance.


My skill is JD Edwards which is a ERP software.The company I am working currently in india has a project based in Canada for JD Edwards.They have deputed one person from India to the client site in Toronto on a work permit.
I checked the Job bank but no IT jobs.Actually all the IT jobs in Canada are offshored to Indian companies who work at low rates.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

krishna.iyer said:


> Actually all the IT jobs in Canada are offshored to Indian companies who work at low rates.



This is completely false and is, quite frankly, ridiculous. Whoever told you that has no idea what they are talking about. And if you actually believed that, why would you be looking for an IT job in Canada in the first place? Doing so when one believes that all IT jobs in Canada are offshored to India is contradictory and defies common sense.

The fact is that there are thousands upon thousands of IT professionals in Canada. In fact, the city in which I went to university (Waterloo Ontario) has so many IT jobs and tech companies that it is known as 'Silicon Valley North' and that is just one small city here in Canada.


----------



## krishna.iyer (Feb 11, 2016)

colchar said:


> This is completely false and is, quite frankly, ridiculous. Whoever told you that has no idea what they are talking about. And if you actually believed that, why would you be looking for an IT job in Canada in the first place? Doing so when one believes that all IT jobs in Canada are offshored to India is contradictory and defies common sense.
> 
> The fact is that there are thousands upon thousands of IT professionals in Canada. In fact, the city in which I went to university (Waterloo Ontario) has so many IT jobs and tech companies that it is known as 'Silicon Valley North' and that is just one small city here in Canada.


I don't mean all IT jobs,but I think many IT jobs are offshored to India.If there were many IT professionals in Canada,why would the jobs be offshored.This discourages applications from other countries to look for IT jobs in Canada.


----------



## LazarusLong (Nov 2, 2015)

I think you'll find, like most countries, entry-level IT support (i.e. - customer service/L1 troubleshooting/light coding) jobs might be offshored depending on company and budgetary considerations. With regards to any highly-skilled/specialised labour, you're looking at local talent, which you are directly going to be competing against, meaning you better bring your A-game to the table.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

krishna.iyer said:


> I don't mean all IT jobs,but I think many IT jobs are offshored to India.



A few are, the overwhelming majority are not.




> If there were many IT professionals in Canada,why would the jobs be offshored.
> This discourages applications from other countries to look for IT jobs in Canada.



This is, quite frankly, stupid. You clearly haven't the slightest clue what you are talking about and should perhaps stop doing so until you have at least half a clue. As I said, there are thousand upon thousands of IT professionals in Canada and computer science it taught at virtually ever university in the country. I have lived in Canada for the majority of my life so who do you think knows more about this, you or me?

And I'll ask again - if you think that the majority of IT jobs in Canada are offshored to India why are you looking for an IT job here? Based on your erroneous belief regarding IT opportunities here, doing so defies common sense. Why would one look for a particular job in a place where one believes that those jobs don't exist? Only an idiot would do that.


----------



## satyabysani (Feb 12, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Via the Job Bank application as part of your Express Entry profile.
> 
> IT professionals are a dime a dozen in Canada - IT and Computer Science courses have been offered in Canadian high schools for the past 20+ years (my little brother took Computer Science in high school and he's been out of school almost 24 years), so it's not likely that there will be much demand for one in the Job Bank.
> 
> Do you have any specialised skills that not many people possess? If you can demonstrate that you have a special skill that very few people have, then you might have a chance.


Hi,

I am also sailing in the same ship, my score is 386 and could you tell me how could i increase my score...or else could u let me know how could i demonstrate my skill set in EOI..

Thanks in advance,
Satya Bysani


----------

